# Sight picture



## Scojen (Jul 17, 2012)

Both of my boys shoot traditional no sights and finger release one of them ask me what the sight picture is supposed to look like they understand the sight picture of a firearm but seem to have trouble with a sight picture for a bow.

Scott


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That depends on how they aim. 

If they are aiming with a gap or point-of-aim system, then the sight picture will focus on the point of the arrow and where it is in relation to the target. Once the gap or point is set, then eye focus shifts to the X.

If they are using what is often referred to as "instinctive aiming" then the sight picture also includes the point of the arrow, but the focus is on the X during setup and execution. The point of the arrow is still part of the sight picture, but on a more subconscious level.

There is a lot of disagreement on aiming in the traditional forums. Everyone seems to look at it a little differently.

For some of the best information on shooting a recurve, get the video Masters of the Bare Bow #3.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

aiming at 20 yds. the bubble is right at the bottom of the aperture and pin in the center. as I go out farther, a small fight happens trying to keep the bubble at the very bottom of the aperture. the bubble starts to fall out of the sight picture, and I find myself fighting to keep it at the bottom. the farther out I go, the harder it gets. I have been fighting this problem, many years. I've just been letting the bubble sink, so I can stay comfortable and relaxed, but I would like it to be the same all the time, without having to tilt my head or move my anchor point. others don't seem to have this problem, but geometry would dictate that with the head stationary and relaxed, as the bow elevates the peep will go up with it, but since it's closer to your eye..it's movement is more noticeable than the sight which is out there a bunch. something seems it has to adjust...I don't know????


----------

